# Betta Sorority in Community Tank?



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello,
I'm new here, but not new to Bettas. I've had two male Bettas in the past, and they both lived past what I'd heard was their life expectancy (I had them each for over 3 years, and who knows how old they were when I bought them).
However, I don't have any experience with female bettas! I just started reading about them today, and learned the term "sorority" and that it's suggested that you should have no less than 5 or 6 female bettas in a tank. How are they in community tanks? I'd love to have some guppies and neon tetras, too. But I also read that tetras get nervous if there are less than 6 of them in a tank. So basically I'd have to have 6 bettas, 6 tetras, and if I'd like guppies, too, I'd probably get 2 or 3. I'd also like to have one or two cherry shrimp. Plus, I know the bettas need a lot of plants and hiding places so that takes up space, too... So a ten gallon tank would probably be too small, right? How about a 20 gallon tank? Do bettas coexist well with tetras and guppies? What about cherry shrimp or two?
I'm new to aquariums in general... I've only had the two male bettas before, and when I was a kid I'd had a few goldfish but they never lasted long. So I have some general fish tank questions too, one of them being that I know cherry shrimp eat algae, but do they eat enough algae that I won't need an algae sucker? Or would I need an algae sucker too in order to not have a green tank?
Also, if I have a community tank do I need 6 female bettas or could I go down to, say, 4 since there are other fish, too? 
Thanks!


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

6 is a good number. Thats usually the starting number for most sororities. I've heard good and bad about neons, but I've never heard of them being a large issue with the females.

Red cherry shrimp eat algea, as far as I know, but aren't a HUGE help and they breed quickly.

If you went with a 20, you could always go with six girls and six or so corydora catfish, as they're the only non-aggressive bottom feeder that doesn't get too large for a twenty gallon. They also need sand, but it always looks nice in tanks!

I'd say you'd be fine with with girls, neons and shrimp, but cories are always a nice alternative!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## battered (Dec 24, 2011)

Definitely go for 20 gallons instead of 10 - a 20 long is better than a 20 high in this case. If you get cherry shrimp, they'll slowly get hunted down by the female bettas. Not compatible, but if you want, you could start a cherry colony so that they breed at the same rate they are hunted down. You'd probably need around 10-20 before introducing the bettas to give them a change. Not advisable in my opinion if you want your sorority in relatively soon. Having 1 or 2 wouldn't do anything with your algae problems. If you keep your tank in balance, there shouldn't be any algae problems. However, if there are, I think your best bet is just getting a nerite snail or two - the best algae eaters imo (along with amanos). I'd say go with what lily said, cories would complement a sorority of 6 bettas well.


----------

